# Measured power consumption of a boat (70T barge)



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

I did measurements of power consumption of my boat, and I wanted to share the results:










7 kW gives 6.5 km/h
63 kW gives 13 km/h

Boat: 26,4m long, 4,7m wide, about 60-70 tons weight length on waterline 24 meters.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

You can get the "real" distribution if you set your chart type to xy scatter plot, then connect the dots in the series options.

So where on this chart do you usually run? Is out with the extra time for you to run 6.5 vs 10km/h?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing-- that is interesting data. Looks like above 10,7 km/h is the point of diminishing returns for that motor and power supply.

Which variables were you measuring and which calculating? i calculate that your power at 13 km/h based upon the RPM and Torque numbers would be 66.5 kW.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

samwichse said:


> You can get the "real" distribution if you set your chart type to xy scatter plot, then connect the dots in the series options.


Thanks!! I adjusted the charts in the OP.


> So where on this chart do you usually run? Is out with the extra time for you to run 6.5 vs 10km/h?


I run diesel-electric at the moment (planning for serial hybrid) so I always have a 85 kvA genset running, don't know the zero-load diesel consumption but going slow isn't very efficient until I can run on battery power 



kennybobby said:


> Thanks for sharing-- that is interesting data. Looks like above 10,7 km/h is the point of diminishing returns for that motor and power supply.
> 
> Which variables were you measuring and which calculating? i calculate that your power at 13 km/h based upon the RPM and Torque numbers would be 66.5 kW.


The power figures come from the display of the VFD, speed from gps.
Speed is very dependend on water depth, I tried to be on deep water the whole test, also there was a bit of wind but I'm happy with the results.


----------

